# peps for pct and through to next cycle



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Gents

coming off along cycle, wanna try some peptides for help in pct and to keep my gains and leaness through to next cycle and maybe even add some lbm.

what would one recomend?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

What do you have in mind?

What have you tried before?

How longs your pct and how long until next cycle?

How bigs your wallet:lol:


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

think that ghrp6 and igf will be ok for pct and time OFF


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

jordanwlkp said:


> think that ghrp6 and igf will be ok for pct and time OFF


Any particular reason why that combo and how would you use them


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

running them to would amount to dangerously high food bills

igf & gh

gh & slin

or ghrp6 & cjc

dont no much about the others would like to research and try them in the future though


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

never used them while on pct but heard loads of good feedbacks from people who had...

ive run ghrp6 and igf together ...ghrp6 3x100mcg per day and igf 100mcg before workout...


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

StephenC said:


> What do you have in mind?
> 
> What have you tried before?
> 
> ...


first time on peps

pct 1 month and off for 3 in total

wallet quite small


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

slin it is then..


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

MXD said:


> slin it is then..


really dont fancy slin mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, now this is going to sound strange but just what I have noticed.

I am running the peptides now, CJC-1295 and GHRP-2 together, and when I shoot that at night before bed, I get some pretty decent night time erections.

Some others have noticed this too.

That is just what I noticed, helps some with sleep too.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

jordanwlkp said:


> never used them while on pct but heard loads of good feedbacks from people who had...
> 
> ive run ghrp6 and igf together ...ghrp6 3x100mcg per day and* igf 100mcg before workout*...


hi, what your theory behind running igf pre work out and have you suffered any headaches @ this dosage


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

sorebuttman said:


> first time on peps
> 
> pct 1 month and off for 3 in total
> 
> wallet quite small


ghrp (either one) & mod grf

relatively inexpensive and works


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

what is mod grp?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

sorebuttman said:


> what is mod grp?


Modified grf, cjc 1295 without dac

Works in synergy with ghrp's


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

CJC 1295(DAC) is what i can get - does that mean it comes with dac or is it all with out?

and will it be a big issue it if i run the g6 with out it?

thanks


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

sorebuttman said:


> *CJC 1295(DAC) is what i can get* - does that mean it comes with dac or is it all with out?
> 
> and will it be a big issue it if i run the g6 with out it?
> 
> thanks


From what I've read, I highly doubt its DAC:rolleyes:

Not a big issue but 1+1=3 with these two peps combined


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

need to swat up on that just spent the last few weeks loking @ g2 and g6 and hgh

decided against hgh - cost

and went for g6 over g2

now this cjc its too much for my little brain - wheres the best place to swat up?

also is 3x ed of g6 @ 100mcgs adequate and why 3 times over twice?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

sorebuttman said:


> need to swat up on that just spent the last few weeks loking @ g2 and g6 and hgh
> 
> decided against hgh - cost
> 
> ...


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks for your info stephenc

so if i am dosing 100mcgs of g6 * 3ed

so cjc 1295 dac is long estered?

and cjc 1295 is short

whats the protocol for cjc's

cucking fonfused


----------



## jimjam (Mar 6, 2010)

hi if its true cjc 1295 with dac then once or twice a week only .but its probably cjc 1295 without dac (modified grf)which has a much shorter half life so 100mcgs each in a slin pin 3x aday .ive used it and its as good as say 3.5 -4 iu rhgh.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

jimjam said:


> hi if its true cjc 1295 with dac then once or twice a week only .but its probably cjc 1295 without dac (modified grf)which has a much shorter half life so 100mcgs each in a slin pin 3x aday .ive used it and its as good as say 3.5 -4 iu rhgh.


You dont want with the DAC as the Gh bleed can lead to long term health issues

SBM

Start at 100mcg's of each 3xed, simples:thumb:


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

double post


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

shiit

the only prob is i can only get

g6

cjc dac

and hgh - which i can not afford

what to do any reputable only research labs


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

sorebuttman said:


> shiit
> 
> the only prob is i can only get
> 
> ...


Most sources will carry this at a fraction of the price of these research labs:cool:

And again I highly doubt the CJC is actual DAC CJC as its a very expensive peptide to manufacture


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

can you talk prices on this forum?

it comes in 2mg vials


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

ekko said:


> hi, what your theory behind running igf pre work out and have you suffered any headaches @ this dosage


read it on us board about this protocol and decided to try it ...pump and focus is unreal... next time on igf will run before and after workout

havent got any headache while on igf


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

StephenC said:


> Most sources will carry this at a fraction of the price of these research labs:cool:
> 
> And again I highly doubt the CJC is actual DAC CJC as its a very expensive peptide to manufacture


I think the muscle reasearch does this, but it is located in the States.

What is the long term health issues with GH bleed, and can anyone go into more details of what this is.

I did read something but it didnt make sense to me.

What would be the diffrence with GH bleed and a guy using synthetic GH daily?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I think the muscle reasearch does this, but it is located in the States.
> 
> What is the long term health issues with GH bleed, and can anyone go into more details of what this is.
> 
> ...


Hacks; Cut & Paste from Disgraziato on PM:

"True cjc-1295 has attached to it the "DAC" (drug affinity complex), which allows binding to albumin to extend its half life to days rather than minutes. CJC-1295 will RAISE your basal or trough levels of GH and has no effect on pulsatility amplitude. Thats why we were told back then to take it with a GHRP. HOWEVER, this "turned on all the time GH" also known as "GH *bleed*" does not create a favorable environment, especially for males; this GH *bleed* is similar to Female secratory patterns for GH. Plus, this GH *bleed* raises IGF levels for prolonged periods of time. Many of us don't want this either because chronically elevated IGF is closely associated with increased cancer risks.

SO, if you were up to date and had done your homework, you would know that the more favorable/beneficial peptide combination to take would be modified Growth Factor 1-29, or GRF(1-29), modified becaues plain grf 1-29 has too short of a half life and would require many pins a day. This combined with your choice of GHRP will provide the increase in pulse amplitude and will not keep your basal levels bleeding gh all week long"


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

StephenC said:


> Hacks; Cut & Paste from Disgraziato on PM:
> 
> "True cjc-1295 has attached to it the "DAC" (drug affinity complex), which allows binding to albumin to extend its half life to days rather than minutes. CJC-1295 will RAISE your basal or trough levels of GH and has no effect on pulsatility amplitude. Thats why we were told back then to take it with a GHRP. HOWEVER, this "turned on all the time GH" also known as "GH *bleed*" does not create a favorable environment, especially for males; this GH *bleed* is similar to Female secratory patterns for GH. Plus, this GH *bleed* raises IGF levels for prolonged periods of time. Many of us don't want this either because chronically elevated IGF is closely associated with increased cancer risks.
> 
> SO, if you were up to date and had done your homework, you would know that the more favorable/beneficial peptide combination to take would be modified Growth Factor 1-29, or GRF(1-29), modified becaues plain grf 1-29 has too short of a half life and would require many pins a day. This combined with your choice of GHRP will provide the increase in pulse amplitude and will not keep your basal levels bleeding gh all week long"


Would this not be something similar the the guys shooting large amounts of synthetic GH and peptides at the same time?

I mean some guys shoot some serious amouts of GH daily and multiple times.

This would not be something that might be similar?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Would this not be something similar the the guys shooting large amounts of synthetic GH and peptides at the same time?
> 
> I mean some guys shoot some serious amouts of GH daily and multiple times.
> 
> This would not be something that might be similar?


No, as the large amounts of GH are exogenous and is an enormous spike of GH whereas the CJC-DAC is constantly dribbling tap for want of a better analogy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok so, what if the dose was low?

Not a flood but more of a trickle?

I am having a problem with thinking that the pituitary can handle a constant flood without being depleated.

I mean pulsitle is awesome, but the pituitary probably can't sustain constant flood without beind depleated at some point.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know a guy that did the real deal stuff and he said he was seriously tired from jost one shot for days.


----------

